# SUUNTO Ambit2 user: post here your picssssssss!!!!!



## anto1980

...to compare the 3 version! b-)


----------



## martowl

Here is my Ambit 3 pic









Sorry I could not resist and will probably now be banned forever......


----------



## cooee

martowl said:


> Here is my Ambit 3 pic
> 
> View attachment 1078932
> 
> 
> Sorry I could not resist and will probably now be banned forever......


 Pay that, LOL.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

martowl said:


> Here is my Ambit 3 pic
> 
> View attachment 1078932
> 
> 
> Sorry I could not resist and will probably now be banned forever......


Suunto would never create such an ugly device


----------



## or_watching

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Suunto would never create such an ugly device.


Now, now. 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder after all.


----------



## anto1980

My new just received Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire!


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

anto1980 said:


> My new just received Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire!
> 
> View attachment 1089547
> View attachment 1089548
> View attachment 1089544


Maybe the Ambit3 will have no mirrowing ring around ... because of more legible display ... and maybe a vibration alarm (Garmin...) and ... we will see. For me the Ambit 1 still have the best outlook with one exception, of course: the less ('cause very very very expensive memory power
JoggWithoutDog


----------



## paduncan

Ambit display way better. No comparison.


----------



## SavageSS

Black Anyone?


----------



## anto1980

I'm curious to see the bezel profile.
can you post other detailed pics?



SavageSS said:


> Black Anyone?


----------



## martowl

Here are mine comparing Black Ambit1 and Ambit2..they were in another thread.















The Ambit2 below does not have scuff marks on the antenna. It is lower on the wrist, mainly due to the bezel.


----------



## anto1980

The strap is the same?



martowl said:


> Here are mine comparing Black Ambit1 and Ambit2..they were in another thread.
> View attachment 1090575
> 
> View attachment 1090572
> 
> 
> The Ambit2 below does not have scuff marks on the antenna. It is lower on the wrist, mainly due to the bezel.
> View attachment 1090574
> 
> View attachment 1090573


----------



## ifarlow

Pretty please, with sugar on top... stop quoting the pictures.


----------



## martowl

The strap on the Ambit2 is identical to the Ambit1 and now my strap does not fit well


----------



## martowl

ifarlow said:


> Pretty please,


Perhaps



ifarlow said:


> with sugar on top...


you need to



ifarlow said:


> stop quoting the pictures.


provide instructions:think:


----------



## bowesmana

martowl said:


> Perhaps
> 
> you need to
> 
> provide instructions:think:


Reply with Quote...



Code:


for (i = first image; i <= last image; i = next image)
{
    select image i with mouse;
    press delete key;
}


----------



## cue003

We need more sapphire wrist shots.


----------



## DaveOZ

cue003 said:


> We need more sapphire wrist shots.


Mine arrives tomorrow so I will try to get some decent shots.


----------



## cue003

DaveOZ said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow so I will try to get some decent shots.


Thanks Dave. If you happen to wear it with work clothes (dress shirts) that will be great to.


----------



## August Von Mackensen

Proud owner of the black.


----------



## aidil

How is the black coating quality on the Black Ambit 2? Does it easily scratch or chip like the Ambit 1?


----------



## DaveOZ

cue003 said:


> Thanks Dave. If you happen to wear it with work clothes (dress shirts) that will be great to.


Sorry I own a factory and drive a truck so I don't get dressed up often.  Anyway, here is a quick photo of my new watch off my phone.









So far I'm very happy with the watch. The screen contrast is not as crisp as my fenix but I really like the build quality and sapphire crystal. Working outdoors and in a factory means it will have to take a few knocks and I'm hoping the SS bezel will clean up nice with some scotch-brite.

I was not able to get it pair with my bike cadence speed sensor in time for my ride home from work but I managed to do it when I got home by holding the watch right near the sensor. HR paired straight up. I will set the watch up this evening ready for my ride in the morning.

I'm planning on making this watch my daily wear, which was the plan for the fenix but I just didn't like the look of it. Ambit2 win hands down there.


----------



## August Von Mackensen

aidil said:


> How is the black coating quality on the Black Ambit 2? Does it easily scratch or chip like the Ambit 1?


Coating quality is quite good.I banged it on a wall yesterday and it didn't even left a scratch.Contrary to my core all black whose aluminum bezel chipped very easy.


----------



## cue003

DaveOZ said:


> Sorry I own a factory and drive a truck so I don't get dressed up often.  Anyway, here is a quick photo of my new watch off my phone.
> 
> View attachment 1099519
> 
> 
> So far I'm very happy with the watch. The screen contrast is not as crisp as my fenix but I really like the build quality and sapphire crystal. Working outdoors and in a factory means it will have to take a few knocks and I'm hoping the SS bezel will clean up nice with some scotch-brite.
> 
> I was not able to get it pair with my bike cadence speed sensor in time for my ride home from work but I managed to do it when I got home by holding the watch right near the sensor. HR paired straight up. I will set the watch up this evening ready for my ride in the morning.
> 
> I'm planning on making this watch my daily wear, which was the plan for the fenix but I just didn't like the look of it. Ambit2 win hands down there.


Thanks for the shots Dave. What size wrist do you have? The black version sure does look more sleek and appear smaller on some wrists.


----------



## DaveOZ

cue003 said:


> Thanks for the shots Dave. What size wrist do you have? The black version sure does look more sleek and appear smaller on some wrists.


My wrists are small (6") but I'm used to big watches, I have an IWC Mission Earth. The strap on the Ambit2 is set to the 5th hole.

I rode to work this morning and the Ambit2 successfully logged my ride and compared very favourably to my very accurate Sony Xperia Active (running iPBike). The altitudes are almost identical and I know they are right.

DaveOZ's 0:33 h Cycling Move

Bike Ride Profile | to work near Burradoo | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## bowesmana

I updated my Ambit 1 silver with the Ambit 2 Sapphire.









The strap is different to my Ambit 1 silver. It has smaller holes and there are only holes in the longer strap section, not both like the Ambit 1. When on the wrist, the holes in both sides of the strap line up, therefore allowing some ventilation through to the wrist. The solid Ambit 2 strap will prevent that, although I don't imagine I'll notice it.

1






2








The Ambit 2 feels a better fit on my wrist.

















I use the 6th hole for both watches, but the 6th hole on the 2 is 5cm from the antenna end of the strap, whereas the 6th hole on the 1 is 5.7cm from the end.

1






2








The buttons feel easier to press on the 2, but that maybe because I've noticed the buttons on the 1 becoming a bit stiffer and not always registering unless I press firmly. The Sapphire does not have the same "rugged" buttons as the 1.


----------



## martowl

aidil said:


> How is the black coating quality on the Black Ambit 2? Does it easily scratch or chip like the Ambit 1?


I have had both and my Ambit2 for a little over a week. The bezel seems much less scratch prone than the aluminum bezel on the Ambit1


----------



## estongpuruntong

sir,

anybody here experiencing the discoloration issue on the LCD display? just like on the ambit 1. thanks. planning on buying the sapphire edition.


----------



## Joakim Agren

estongpuruntong said:


> sir,
> 
> anybody here experiencing the discoloration issue on the LCD display? just like on the ambit 1. thanks. planning on buying the sapphire edition.


The discoloration issue was already fixed in September 2012 with the Ambit1 so the Ambit2 should definitely not have that issue!


----------



## Lafayette

Ambit2 Sapphire, in action.


----------



## redpoint

On top of a mountain today, I realize it says my asc was only 123 m, but that's from where we camped for the evening. Now if only it would sync ...









Would be nice if this was in portrait ...


----------

